# Color3 Advanced HDMI Color Processing Device



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Since the Darblet popped up last week I figured I'd throw this one out there as well. I saw it in a sale email from Newegg. This unit is supposedly THX Approved and uses eeColor processing. Quite a bit cheaper than a Darblet at only $79.

Here's the Newegg link.




> *POWERED BY EECOLOR*
> 
> eeColor Technology is the world's first 3D, multi-dimensional color video technology which leverages over 35 years of research and experience in visual color science by experts from Kodak, Hollywood film production and amusement park to overcome the current color quality limitations. eeColor uses 3D color mapping to increase colorfulness, brightness and contrast at the same time preserving skin tones and memory colors. This is accomplished through an exclusive technology that is based on the actual physics of adaptive vision wherein less bright lighting makes objects look less colorful and lower contrast, and higher colorfulness makes objects look brighter and higher contrast.
> 
> ...


Manufacturer's website


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

The same principles apply to this device as to the Darblet and any other image manipulation processor. In the world of mass communication and electronic art forms, image fidelity is paramount. Altering the intended and approved look of a program is simply a form of distortion. 3D color mapping devices are used extensively on the program production side of the video and film industries. They are more robust, detailed, reliable, and expensive than this product. 

This unit has been discussed previously in other forums. Ask yourself how such a theoretically sophisticated component can cost so little. Also, ask yourself why it is now selling in very limited release at half its original price. It has been my general impression from reading appraisals from professional calibrators that this product just isn't "ready for prime time." In theory, this type of technology could be very helpful in display calibration. The control granularity (fineness of adjustability) and precision are not sufficient to get the desired results. 

I read the white paper and product info and found numerous objectionable statements relating to image fidelity. There are many more viewing environment issues that can interfere with image quality than just how bright the lighting is in the room. This device may very well provide to some individuals what they perceive as a pleasing effect or "improvement" to their TV or projector's picture. Since few consumers are experienced with what a reference image looks like, they are simply left to guess what is an authentic picture. If image fidelity and artistic integrity are priorities for a potential purchaser of such devices, let the buyer beware. Do your own homework and due diligence. At least at this time the cost is not great to experiment with it. Personally, I will not be doing so. I have no clue why THX, Ltd. would certify this product, except perhaps that it doesn't introduce any significant degradation when inserted into the signal path, according to their proprietary list of criteria.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants Affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------

